
Neovim Newsletter #6 – Ship it! - bpierre
https://neovim.io/news/2015/december/
======
voaie
May I wonder if anybody is making a derivative of (neo)vim with a tiny core
and just a few features including vi-keys-combos, auto-indent, searching,
piping and unicode support?

